# Channel 4 - still pants online coverage



## madmav (31 August 2012)

Foolishly hoped problems may have been sorted out by now. Looking online, no option for dressage. But even it was on there, I can't access any of the links, not to swimming, athletics, nothing. I'm still in the 'wrong territory' (still London!).
The tiny bit of paralympics dressage I've managed to see was fascinating. Their bond with and riding of their horses is quite moving.
C4's coverage is making me love the Beeb more and more.


----------



## Xander (31 August 2012)

I've had a moan at them, but I reckon the best way to make an impact is to complain by Twitter or on their Facebook page. Big companies monitor social media as they can't 'manage' it as 'feedback' and are likely to react more quickly..


----------



## peanut (31 August 2012)

madmav said:



			I can't access any of the links, not to swimming, athletics, nothing. I'm still in the 'wrong territory' (still London!).
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  I emailed yesterday but haven't received any reply.


----------

